# Elitropin (Black Top) Test Results



## PFM (Apr 29, 2012)

Test results for Eli's: 5iu's SubQ  3 hrs prior to blood draw.

7.7 ng


Riptropin 10.4
Serostim 8.7
Elitropin 7.7
Generic 3.3
Generic 0.1
Generic 0.2
Kigtropin 0.1

All these tests were 5iu's SubQ, 3 hrs  (except Kigtropin IM)

CFM


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 29, 2012)

not even one good results in here...sucks to see to this results but good to have this on board, Thnx Mike


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> not even one good results in here...sucks to see to this results but good to have this on board, Thnx Mike



the thing to keep in mind is that Mike appears to score low even with US Pharma.  Note that his US Pharma blood test came back at 8.7.  This means that the Rips actually scored HIGHER than the US Pharma and the Black Top Eli's score just below US Pharma.  

Not all of us respond the same which is why it's good to have a US Pharma test sample.

It seems that Serum testing is only good to compare one sample to another within the same person, not across the board.


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 29, 2012)

Thnx for the note Spongy got it bro..


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

Well said Spongy!  Hoping AA is a regular responder and we see higher results for both the elis and rips.

 But barely below pharm grade is nothing to scoff at and rips being above pharm grade is even nicer!

 And then you have kigtropins.....

 Thank you for spending the time and money to do this Mike!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 29, 2012)

Ya def ez. Can't wait to c


----------



## PFM (Apr 29, 2012)

The results I am getting from 2iu's Riptropin is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## futurefreak (Apr 30, 2012)

You know its a sad day in age when I get "excited" to see low scoring GH --- the excitement comes from its ACTUALLY BEING GH.

"Wow -- so your saying that it's at least 50% potent? 10 iu is really 5 iu?!!??! That is great I'll take em"!!!!!!

This is our current state of affairs LOL

FF


----------



## Zeek (Apr 30, 2012)

Agreed FF!  damn mess out there!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 5, 2012)

So where exactly to I obtain riptropin. Looking to do my 1st cycle really can afford to be ripped off though. Please help.


----------



## Zeek (May 5, 2012)

Onlythebest

 Stick around, post and make some friends. It won't be long before the guys get to know and then help you out. SI guys look after their own so just be a little patient


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2012)

Ya stick around and get some friends


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 6, 2012)

A friend of mine is on his 3rd wk of 6month of kigs he is also running 3 different types of test. I'm curious to see how he gets in with all the negativity round kigs. He seems confident he has good hgh. I'm gonna plant the seed on getting some blood work done and try get him on here.


----------



## Spongy (May 6, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> A friend of mine is on his 3rd wk of 6month of kigs he is also running 3 different types of test. I'm curious to see how he gets in with all the negativity round kigs. He seems confident he has good hgh. I'm gonna plant the seed on getting some blood work done and try get him on here.



Bloods are xheap!  For under 50 he can know whether he has solid hgh or not.  Bottom line is i have yet to see one halfway decent result from kigs.  Bunch of crap so far.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 6, 2012)

I'm willing to get a kit of rip's or eli's and do blood work. My mate prob doesn't want to consider that his kigs may be shite cause he spent £1500 on 6month supply of gh and test. 

I'd rather get one kit and do a test on my blood Before purchasing the rest. 

At the mo I'm struggling to find a site that I would even place the tiniest amount of trust in. I know people don't like to mention sources on here(prob so they don't appear to have a hidden agenda) but that is the sorta info I'm after at the mo.


----------



## Zeek (May 6, 2012)

I know a guy who tested on Genheal G, the test came back as zero G in the vials. e still injected that shit for 6 weeks after the test hoping there was something in there since he spent a lot of bread. That same guy then bought a bunch of kigs (against several friends advice)  tested out at zero G once again, I bet he is  still injecting those too. People can be thick headed!!

 onlythebest how did you come across SI bro?



Onlythebestwilldo said:


> I'm willing to get a kit of rip's or eli's and do blood work. My mate prob doesn't want to consider that his kigs may be shite cause he spent £1500 on 6month supply of gh and test.
> 
> I'd rather get one kit and do a test on my blood Before purchasing the rest.
> 
> At the mo I'm struggling to find a site that I would even place the tiniest amount of trust in. I know people don't like to mention sources on here(prob so they don't appear to have a hidden agenda) but that is the sorta info I'm after at the mo.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 6, 2012)

Just from trawling the forums hoping to find a good source for gh.(I sent u an email). At the mo I can't find any at all. I can't even find a site offering me eli's I can find loads offering kigs. 

Not really having luck in at all. Any site I find has bad reports when I google the web address. Most saying they won't even ship out any item at all. Just take the money and run. Wtf!


----------



## Zeek (May 6, 2012)

That is what I wanted to know I thought I remembered your email and us talking some about this.

 check your PM's in 5 min, I have one last question


----------



## NicNitro (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd agree, I am an on my last kit and love this stuff. I gained 9 pounds my first week with rips. (183 to 192 & BF decreased slightly as I walk around at 7.3 to 7.5 normally.) Sadly I can't trust websites to reorder and my guy has gone cowboy, pushing kigs. So I'd rather do peptides versus crap until I can figure out a safe store. 



Crazy F Mike said:


> The results I am getting from 2iu's Riptropin is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2013)

PFM said:


> The results I am getting from 2iu's Riptropin is nothing short of amazing.



Your the best


----------

